# clown music



## propmastertucson (Mar 7, 2005)

I am looking for Clown or Big Top music for my Killer clown yard haunt setup this year.

If you know where I can find this and download it please post what ever info you have. If you can email me a tune please PM me and I will send you my email address.

Thanks alot
PMT


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Haven't seen any freebies.....


http://www.hauntedhousesupplies.com/haunted_house_music.htm
Hedstorm - Midnight Circus
Carnival After Midnight - Calliope Cacophony

http://cdbaby.com/cd/virgilmusic4 (Virgil - Klown - listen to samples)

http://cdbaby.com/cd/noxarcana5 (Nox Arcana - Carnival of Lost Souls)

http://www.gore-galore.com/HauntMusic.htm 
Gore Galore - Circus of Freaks
Virgil - Klown
Midnight Circus


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is a good free twisted circus one http://www.sinistersonics.com/
Go to the 3rd one -Zombo's midnight midway


----------

